# Antler chews and sneaky ticks?!



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to do a home check for the people who are interested in adopting my foster dog. We started talking about toys and treats, and the subject of deer and elk antler chews came up. They proceeded to tell me that they would never EVER give a dog an antler chew because ticks can crawl up inside them and hide out in there... and can come out when they get inside your home. I have never heard of such a thing.

Can this actually happen? Or are they just misinformed?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Antlers aren't hollow.... so where are they supposed to go?

I really think they were misled.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm also wondering where they would hide? I've gotten antlers from 3 different people and no ticks here.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

They said something about the ticks crawling up through the porous center part. I am sitting here looking at the middle of an antler, and yes, there are pores... but I don't see any that I think a tick could crawl into.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Even if this were true why couldn't they just keep the chews inside and put them somewhere like the freezer when the dog wasn't chewing on them? There are simple solutions.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say it's way more likely a tick will get into their house by hitching a ride on their clothes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would also say they aren't getting their antler or elk chews from a reputable place as I believe they go through a very stringent cleaning/sterilizing protocol..Now, maybe if they are just getting them from people who are just doing fresh kills it's possible.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oliver gets antlers all the time. I have never seen a tick on one of them anywhere.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Some people have some silly ideas!
the chances of that happening are probably less then one percent
the chances of ticks hiding out in dog beds are probably close to 90 percent.

strange silly people without much commen sense


----------

